# Il Liverpool raggiunge il Perugia nell'imbattibilità



## Tifo'o (11 Gennaio 2020)

Il Liverpool continua a non fermarsi, in Premier League continua a vincere e non perdere. L'ultima vittima è il Tottenham di Mourinho che ha perso per 1-0. La macchina di Klopp ha raggiunto il Perugia nella striscia di imbattibilità 38 partite di fila senza KO. Ora è a sole 11 partite dall'Arsenal e Juve. Mentre per raggiungere il Milan servono ancora 21 partite. 

Ecco le squadra con la striscia più lunga nei cinque maggiori campionati


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Gennaio 2020)

Ho visto la partita.. sono troppo forti, adesso non subiscono manco gol. Per me possono superare il nostro record.


----------



## Andris (11 Gennaio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ho visto la partita.. sono troppo forti, adesso non subiscono manco gol. Per me possono superare il nostro record.



sono pure fortunati,come pure in casa dello united quando meritavano di perdere.
oggi il tottenham ha sprecato nel secondo tempo varie occasioni da goal,il pari sarebbe stato più giusto


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Gennaio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> sono pure fortunati,come pure in casa dello united quando meritavano di perdere.
> oggi il tottenham ha sprecato nel secondo tempo varie occasioni da goal,il pari sarebbe stato più giusto



Non è che le squadra sulla lista siano stati tutti non fortunati eh.. chiunque arriva a questi numeri grazie anche alla fortuna. 

Probabilmente superanno il Barcellona, Arsenal e Juve tra pochissimo. NOn vedo nessuna squadra in Premier in grado di strappare una vittoria


----------



## Pitermilanista (11 Gennaio 2020)

A cavallo dell'anno scorso, sono a 30 vittorie e un pareggio nelle ultime 31. Due finali Champions di fila, Grand Slam di coppe internazionali quest stagione. 
È già ora la più grande squadra nella storia della Premier, io la metto dietro solo al Milan di Sacchi/Capello e il Barca di Guardiola tra quelle che ho visto da quando seguo il calcio.


----------



## Andris (11 Gennaio 2020)

intendo dire che alcune gare le stravince dominando,altre invece soffre e vince di misura.
dipende dalla champions,ora penseranno solo a quello con ampio vantaggio e potrebbero steccare in premier


----------



## iceman. (19 Gennaio 2020)

Liverpool in vantaggio contro lo United.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Gennaio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non è che le squadra sulla lista siano stati tutti non fortunati eh.. chiunque arriva a questi numeri grazie anche alla fortuna.
> 
> Probabilmente superanno il Barcellona, Arsenal e Juve tra pochissimo. NOn vedo nessuna squadra in Premier in grado di strappare una vittoria



a premier vinta inizieranno a fare un po' di turnover e li cascherà l'asino


----------

